# Upgradefreudiger Komplettaufbau, 1. Eigenbau PC



## TienKwan (30. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag,

Vorweg möchte ich schonmal für jede Hilfe im Vorfeld bedanken.
Ich bin schon seit sehr langer Zeit stiller Mitleser bzw. Informationsbeschaffer hier, dafür bedarf es ja keiner Anmeldung.
Nun möchte ich allerdings nach einiger Zeit an der Konsole bzw Laptop, wieder einen Tower PC mit dazu zu nehmen.

Es soll auch diesmal mein erster Eigenbau werden, da ich das schon immer mal machen wollte und es auch die beste, individuellste und preislich sinnvolste Kombination ist.
Ich bin allgemein Technik affin und fasziniert von jeder Art neuer Technik speziell im PC-Bereich, allerdings habe ich wie gesagt noch nie einen PC selbst zusammen gebaut. Das höchste der Gefühle war mal ein Grafikkartentausch. Aber diesmal werde ich es definitv angehen und freue mich natürlich auf Hilfe und Unterstützung hier im Forum, sowohl was die Zusammenstellung angeht als auch alles was zum Aufbau gehört wie BIOS oder UEFI, zur Zeit meines letzten Desktop PCs gab es noch gar kein UEFI.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC? 
 Keine - Neuaufbau

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
noch keine, auch hier wäre ich um Vorschläge dankbar. auf Sicht 2 Monitore zum Start allerdings erst mal 1.
angepeilt 1080p bei (mindestens) 144Hz 

 3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
Keine Vorhanden

 4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
schnellst möglich

 5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
eventuell einen neuen Tisch für Pc sowie Monitore.
eine günstige Bezugsquelle zu einer legitimen Windows10 Lizenz

 6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja, definitiv

 7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
1000-1300€
-> ich möchte nicht bis zum kommenden Grafikkarten bzw Zen3 Release warten, allerdings schließe ich nicht aus relativ zügig darauf aufzustocken - daher möchte ich vorerst nicht all in gehen und in besagtem Bereich bleiben.

 8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Hauptsächlich kompetitive Games bei 144Fps
hin und wieder Tripple A Games, da reichen 60Fps mehr als aus

 9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
1 TB vorerst - nur SSD

 10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 
Ich kenne mich mit Synergien unter den Komponenten nicht wirklich aus, daher würde ich mich freuen wenn mir da unter die Arme gegriffen werden kann.
Ich hatte zwar früher (anfang bis ende der einstelligen 2000 Jahre) Probleme mit AMDs sowohl grafikkarten als auch Prozessoren, jedoch möchte ich mich davon nicht beeinflussen lassen und bin sogar mit Hinblick auf Zen3 Aufrüst-Potential fast sicher einen AMD Aufbau zu wählen, würde mich aber auch da eines besseren belehren lassen.
Grafikkarte wäre mir tatsächlich eine Nvidia wesentlich lieber, aber das liegt allein am Treiber und der vorhandenen Streamingmöglichkeit über die Karte. Aber auch hier bin ich nicht total festgefahren, da sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Prozessor gegebenenfalls schon mit der kommenden Generation ersetzt werden könnten.

Ich bin sehr angetan von den ''neuen'' M2 - SSDs, jedoch weiß ich nicht inwiefern diese bei Spielen aktuell oder in Zukunft einen Mehrwert bringen, da würde ich mich auch gern auf die Hilfe hier verlassen. Zudem hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass nicht alle Boards von einer M2 booten lassen. Das wäre natürlich suboptimal.

Vielen Dank nochmal im Vorraus für Ihre/deine Zeit und Hilfe

Beste Grüße
Tim


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Mai 2020)

Grundsätzlich könnte man bei deinen Anwendungen sogar auf einen Ryzen 3000 Quadcore setzen... langfristig werden dir aber vermutlich die Kerne ausgehen, weshalb ich den Ryzen 3600 bevorzugen würde. Dazu ein solides B450 Board. B550 wäre evtl nicht verkehrt, aber die kommen erst in ein paar Tagen...sind auch etwas teurer. Wenn's geht würde ich 32 GB RAM nehmen, muss man gucken, wie es passt.
Bist du sicher, dass du "nur" FHD Auflösung möchtest? Ein brauchbares WQHD Gerät mit 144 Hz gibt's auch ab gut 300€. Dazu eine RX 5700 XT oder eine RTX 2060 Super. Wenn du bei FHD bleibst reicht auch eine GTX 1660 Super/RTX 2060 oder die RX 5600 XT bzw RX 5700.
Eine M2 SSD (mit NVMe Protokoll) bietet dir in einem Spiele PC keinen Vorteil, außer der gesparten Kabel. Da es aber günstige Modelle mit SATA Protokoll gibt, kann man die durchaus nehmen. 500W Netzteil dazu und Gehäuse nach Wunsch - fertig.

Bin leider gerade in der Bahn unterwegs, daher wird dir irgendein anderer hier was sinnvolles zusammenstellen. Aber vermutlich wird das ähnlich sein


----------



## TienKwan (30. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antwort, genau den 3600 hatte ich tatsächlich schon ins Auge gefasst. Intel ist im Vergleich einfsch wesentlich teurer und die upgrade möglichkeit verbauen die einem ja aktuell komplett wenn amn so die gerüchte zum jährlichen Sockel-Wechsel liest und glauben mag.
Ich will auch nicht ausschließen schon direkt in der nähsten Generation dann auf ein hochklassigeres Model der 4000 Reihe zu wechseln, daher fällt auch der 3700 eher raus denke ich, aufgrund des Mehrpreises und nur geringem Mehrnutzen in meinem spezifischen Fall.
Als Mainbord hatte ich irgendwo vom x570 gelesen dass es für upgrades in der nächsten Generation sinnvoll sei, ist dies nicht zu empfehlen bzw hat es Vorteile oder Nachteile gegenüber dem 450/550?

Zunächst möchte ich nur 1 Monitor anschaffen, da ich kein Freund davon bin auf einem Monitor mit höherer Auflösung, eine niedrigere laufen zu lassen - gab früher immer Probleme (evtl gibt es die ja nocht mehr?)  soll es zu Beginn ein 1080p werden, da mir die 144Hz wichtiger sind im kompetitiven Bereich, als eine höhere Auflösung in tripple A titeln. zudem soll es auch eine möglichst geringe Reaktionszeit sein, wünschenswert 1ms grey-to-grey

Auf Sicht aber definitiv ein 2-Monitor Setup geplant.
der dann am ehesten WQHD oder auch 4K das kommt drauf an wie schnell bzw bald ein Grafikkartentausch durchgeführten werden wird - also wie Gut die kommende GraKa-Generation im Hinblick auf Preis/MehrLeistung abschneidet.

ja die 5700XT bzw eine 2060Super hatte ich auch als Ausgangspunkt im Visier, die 1660 nur bei garantiertem Upgrade in der kommenden Generation. Da müsste mir aber in jedem Fall auch mit dem bestmöglichen/sinnvollsten Custom-Design geholfen werden, also welcher Hersteller und welche Variante.

zur M2 bzw alternativ normalen SSD, welche wären da für meine Zwecke empfehlenswert?

Netzteil würde ich gern etwas Puffer einbauen falls ich wirklich schon im laufenden nächsten Jahr CPU und GPU ersetzen sollte.
würden da dennoch 500W ausreichen?
Und welchen Hersteller, welches Modell kann man da empfehlen bzw auf was muss ich achten.
Oder kann man da praktisch blind eins rauspicken &#65533;&#65533;
Gehäuse, gibt es da irgendwelche objektiven Kriterien, bzw Empfehlungen oder ist das rein subjektive Geschmackssache.
Ich hätte nur gern einiermaßen Platz für die Zukunft, evtl ne Soundkarte (braucht man sowas heute denn noch?) und allgemein, da es mein erster Eigenbau wird, ist etwas Platz zum &#8220;arbeiten&#8221; denk ich recht sinnvoll.

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine schnelle und hilfteiche Antwort und dir eine gute und sichere Bahnreise


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2020)

Servus Tim und Willkommen im Forum!

Zum Thema SATA gegen PCI-Express schaust du dir am besten folgendes PCGH-Video an *klick*.

Wenn du einen FHD-Monitor möchtest ist das in Ordnung, mit dem Budget wäre - wie schon vorgeschlagen, aber auch ein WQHD-Monitor möglich.

Hier mein Vorschlag:

*CPU:* Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU-Kühler:* Pure Rock 2
*Mainboard:* MSI B450-A Pro Max
*RAM:* 16GB *oder* 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16, z.B. G.Skill RipJaws V
*SSD:* Western Digital Blue 1TB *oder* Silicon Power P34A80 1TB
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Pulse RX580, Palit GTX1660 StormX, Palit GTX1660 Super GP OC, PowerColor RX5700 Red Dragon *oder* Palit RTX2060 JS
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Focus GX 550W
*Gehäuse:* Pure Base 500
*3. Gehäuselüfter: *Arctic P14
*Monitor-FHD:* LG UltraGear 24GL600F-B (AMD + Nvidia möglich)
*Monitor-WQHD (FreeSync):* *klick*
*Monitor-WQHD (G-Sync-Compatible):* *klack*

Für einen WQHD-Monitor sollte es schon die RX5700 oder RTX2060 Super sein, wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, kann man dafür auch eine RX 5700XT (z.B. MSI Gaming X, PowerColor Red Devil, Sapphire Nitro+), oder RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X / Gaming X Trio) nehmen.

Den Schlüssel für das Betriebssystem bekommst du unter anderem hier relativ günstig: Lizengo + MMOGA

Wenn du entsprechend gute Ausgabegeräte hast lohnt sich eine Soundkarte, die gibt es intern (z.B. Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5)  und extern (z.B. Creative Sound BlasterX G6).

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (30. Mai 2020)

Servus und vielen Dank für den Wilkommensgruß Lordac

Danke auch für die schnelle Antwort.

Video habe ich mir direkt angeschaut, hilft definitiv. Preislich halten sich die M2s ja auch in Grenzen mittlerweile daher tendiere ich leicht dazu die neuere Technik zu wählen. bezüglich OS auf der M2 gibt es keine Probleme?

Monitor, zunächst würde ich bei 1080p bleiben ja, oder gibt es da keine Probleme mehr auf einem WQHD Monitor 1080p darzustellen? Früher war das immer ein bisschen Roulette ob das gut klappt - das würde ich gerne vermeiden.

Mainboard soll ich definitiv vom X570 absehen und bei einem B450 respektive B550 bleiben?

beim RAM, wäre 3600mhz sehr empfehlenswert? ebenso 16GB oder 32GB wäre es möglich oder stressig, das später aufzustocken und wie sehr benötigt man aktuell 32GB. Sind eher 32GB oder aber 3600mhz empfehlenswert, wenn man sich für eins von beidem entscheiden müsste.

Bei der Grafikkarte liegt der Fokus tatsächlich auf 1080p diese allerdings möglichst konstant bei mindestens 144fps in den gängigen Kompetitiven Spielen wie CS:GO, Valorant, etc.
gewährleisten das alle der genannten Karten?

Mit 550W wäre ich also auch bei Upgrade in der nächsten Generation auf der sicheren Seite?

Vielen Dank für die Bezugsquelle einer Windowslizenz. Das Betriebssystem zieht man sich dann vorher auf einen Stick und spielt es von da auf?

Lieben Dank nochmal

abermals Grüße
Tim


----------



## Lordac (30. Mai 2020)

Servus,

mir ist nicht bekannt das es Probleme gibt wenn das Betriebssystem auf einer SSD im M.2-Format ist.

Einen WQHD-Monitor würde ich nur kaufen wenn du auch eine passende Grafikkarte wie die RX5700, RTX2060 Super, oder besser dazu nimmst. Man kann zwar die Auflösung reduzieren, aber dann brauchst du ja keinen solchen Monitor kaufen.

Du kannst auch ein X570-Board wie z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus Elite kaufen, es ist halt teurer und du musst wissen ob es dir einen entsprechenden Mehrwert bietet. 

Beim Arbeitsspeicher ist man mit 3600MHz als "Normalanwender" nahe am Optimum. 
Es gibt jetzt schon Spiele (z.B. "Anno 1800") welche von 32GB RAM profitieren, im Zweifel würde ich immer mehr Menge als die schnellere Geschwindigkeit nehmen. Die bringt nichts mehr wenn die 16GB voll sind und auf die SSD ausgelagert werden muss. 

Du kannst natürlich erst mal nur 16GB kaufen, und bei Bedarf erweitern, dies ist kein Problem. 

Eine Pauschalaussage wie viele FPS eine Grafikkarte in welchem Spiel liefert, kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht treffen, da dies von den jeweiligen Einstellungen anhängt. Am Ende des Tages musst du schauen wie du dein Budget verteilst, und wie viel du davon in die Grafikkarte investierst, ich kann dir auch noch weitere Sparmöglichkeiten aufzeigen um Spielraum für die Grafikkarte zu haben.

Mit 550 Watt bist du gut aufgestellt, keine Sorge. Wenn du Bedenken hast und mit dem Gedanken spielst mal eine Grafikkarte für ~ 1200,- Euro wie z.B. die RTX2080Ti zu kaufen (Stand heute), dann nimm das Straight Power 11 750W.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (30. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich bedanke mich für die ausführliche Antwort.

Alles klar das legt meine Bedenken dann ad acta.

Jap das ist richtig, das bezieht sich auch rein auf kompetitive Spiele wo es mir wichtiger wäre die 144Hz des Screens als minimal Fps zu setzen und das ist in 1080p leichter zu gewährleissten als in 1440p. Zudem gerade bei FirstPersonShootern fühle ich mich mit 1080p einfach am wohlsten und performe vom Gefühl her besser als mit höheren auflösungen.
Das hatte ich nicht genau genug erklärt denke ich.
WQHD wird definitv kommen, allerings wohl erst als zusätzlicher Monitor in der näheren Zukunft.

Genau das habe ich noch nicht 100% verstanden, abgesehen von den klar ersichtlichen Unterschieden der Boards was unterstützen Ram und Schnittstellen angeht, gibt es denn noch andere Unterschiede oder Vorteile des Einen oder des Anderen?
Unterstützen beide alle Varianten der kommenden Ryzen 4000er Serie oder gibt es da auch einschränkungen?

Alles klar dann werde ich wohl mit 32gb bei 3600 am besten fahren.

Das ist natürlich korrekt, sehe ich ein.
Ich möchte theoretisch soviel ausgeben wie nötig um die 144Hz auskosten zu können und nicht darunter zu fallen, aber gleichzeitig so wenig wie möglich mehr als das - da die neue Kartengeneration vor der Tür steht, inklusive neuer Konsolengeneration. Da würde ich lieber relativ schnell die Karte wechseln und dann zu dem Zeitpunkt mehr investieren - je nach dem was die neue Kartengeneration leisten wird.

Gerne würde ich auf das Angebot zum Aufzeigen weiterer Sparmöglichkeit eingehen, ist sicher nicht schlecht sich das alles durch den kopf gehen zu lassen und das Optimum aus Preis und Leistung auszuloten.

Dann werden wohl die 550W vorerst ausreichen, danke.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Kompatibilität: AMD gibt nach: Ryzen-4000-Prozessoren laufen auf X470- und B450-Mainboards | heise online

Vermutlich wird es also gehen....


----------



## TienKwan (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

danke für die Antwort und den Link, darauf bin ich auch schon gestoßen. 
Da ich da keine Erfahrung habe, hatte ich mich eben gefragt ob dass dan immer für eine komplette Generation hilt, also vom kleinsten zeinstiegsmodell bis zum größten top-of-the-line Modell. Oder ob es da Einschränkungen gibt bzw in der Vergangenheit gab, was darauf hinweisen könnte wie es diesmal sein wird.

Da der Verkaufsstart der 550er ja tatsählich direkt vor der Tür steht, bin ich fast gewillt darauf zu warten. Sollte ja auch preislich dann einen Unterschied machen, selbst wenn man zum kleinern/alten Modell greift, oder kann man das niht pauschal sagen?

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Die B550er Boards werden alle im Preis anziehen. Das ist aber heute so üblich, dass mit der nächsten Generation alles teurer wird.


----------



## TienKwan (31. Mai 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort,

Wie überall leider, ja darauf hatte ich mich schon eingestellt. Aber man hat dann eventuell auch für ein zusätzliches Jahr länger die Möglichkeit auf eine neue Generation zu springen, ohne das Board zu tauschen plus PCIE 4.0, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (für zukünftige Grafikkarten?)?

Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (31. Mai 2020)

TienKwan schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort,
> 
> Wie überall leider, ja darauf hatte ich mich schon eingestellt. Aber man hat dann eventuell auch für ein zusätzliches Jahr länger die Möglichkeit auf eine neue Generation zu springen, ohne das Board zu tauschen plus PCIE 4.0, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (für zukünftige Grafikkarten?)?
> 
> Gruß


Es dauert noch ne Weile, bis PCIe 4.0 bei GPUs wirklich was bringt.


----------



## TienKwan (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo Markus,

Okay dann muss man da kein Auge drauf haben danke für den Hinweis
Also was wäre empfehlenswert, auf B550 warten - oder zu B450 (eventuell X570) greifen.

Güße


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2020)

Servus Tim





TienKwan schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem zieht man sich dann vorher auf einen Stick und spielt es von da auf?


hier ist ein gutes Video dazu *klick*.


TienKwan schrieb:


> Also was wäre empfehlenswert, auf B550 warten - oder zu B450 (eventuell X570) greifen.


Die B550-Boards sollen am 16.06.2020 auf den Markt kommen, ob sie dann aber sofort verfügbar sein werden und wie hoch die Preise sind, kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen. Ich würde da auch immer auf neutrale Tests warten, weil es immer sein kann das Hersteller XY beim B450 ein Top-Mainboard gebaut hat, das B550 aber nur "Durchschnitt" ist.

Ein X570 würde ich nur kaufen wenn du vor hast eine CPU mit mehr als 12 Kernen zu kaufen, sobald der AM4-Sockel ausläuft, oder du etwas von der Ausstattung brauchst/möchtest, was dir ein B450-Board nicht bietet.


TienKwan schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich auf das Angebot zum Aufzeigen weiterer Sparmöglichkeit eingehen...


Du könntest beim Mainboard das MSI B450M Pro-M2 Max kaufen, da würde auch ohne Probleme eine 8-Kern-CPU drauf laufen, falls du den R5 tauschen möchtest wenn der Sockel am Ende ist.
Da brauchst du lediglich einen Y-Adapter dazu, da das Mainboard nur einen Lüfteranschluss hat *klick* + *klack*.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher ist der 3200er zwar einen Tick langsamer, dafür aber auch günstiger, den Unterschied wirst du in der Praxis nicht merken.

Eine NVMe-SSD bringt in einem Spiele-PC leider meist keinen Vorteil *kluck*, deshalb würde ich da die vorgeschlagene Western Digital Blue nehmen.

Beim Gehäuse würde auch das Kolink Castle reichen, dazu nimmst du optional einen zweiten Frontlüfter wie z.B. den Arctic P12.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (31. Mai 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort Lordac,

Das Video hilft weiter danke.

Deine Anmerkung gibt durchaus Sinn, da sollte man wohl wirklich auf Berichte warten - was dann wohl gegen Ende Juni erst bei allen Modellen der Fall wäre.

Also unterstützen alle X570 boards CPUs mit mehr als 12 Kernen? Und andererseits alle B450 dann ''nur'' bis 12 oder bis 8? Oder lässt sich das nicht pauschal sagen?

Ich bedanke mich für deine Hilfe, ich werde dann mal eine Budget Liste und eine ohne Einsparungen und diese dann hier posten.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2020)

Niemand kann heute sagen, welche CPUs am Ende unterstützt werden. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass auch der 16 Kerner auf B450 laufen wird.


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2020)

Servus,

die X570-Boards haben in der Regel (nicht alle!) bessere Spannungswandler und oder Kühllösungen für diese.

Das ist wichtig wenn die CPU mehr Kerne hat.

Ansonsten laufen aber auch die 12-/16-Kerner auf einem B450-Board.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (31. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antworten,

Alles klar, eigentlich logisch dass es da noch keine festgelegten Angaben gibt - aber ich habe da einfach keinerlei Einblick oder Erfahrungswerte aus den letzten Jahren daher vertraue ich da lieber auf euer Gefühl, da ihr das sicher ganz gut einschätzen könnt. Klar Gewähr gibt es auch da nicht.

Alles klar, das hilft mir auch schon einiges weiter die Unterschiede besser verstehen zu können, danke.

Grüße


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag und angenehmen Feiertag an Alle,

Mir sind jetzt bei der Zusammenstellung einer Wishlist noch einige kleinere Fragen aufgekommen.
Zunächst ist mir aufgefallen, dass RBG zunehmend Einzug gefunden hat und teilweise Parts auch von sich aus schon in irgend einer Art und Weise leuchten. Ich bin mir noch nicht abschließend sicher ob mir das gefällt oder nicht, aber könnte man da im Fall der Fälle einfach diese hier nehmen?
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) ab &euro;'*'194,36 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Als zweites ist mir aufefallen, dass zwar fast keine aber immernoch eine Handvoll RTX2060/2070 (ohne Super) angeboten werden. Wäre das auch eine sinnvolle Option? fogelde wären beispielsweise noch verfügbar, oder sind andere Custom-Modelle sinnvoll als meine beiden Beispiele
2060: KFA2 GeForce RTX 2060 [1-Click OC], 6GB GDDR6, DVI, HDMI, DP (26NRL7HPX7OK) ab &euro;'*'339,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
2070: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Windforce 2X 8G [Rev. 1.0/2.0] ab &euro;'*'437,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Des Weiteren ist bei mir die Frage aufgekommen, ob es sich lohnt eine kleine 2.SSD mit zu nehmen, auf der man mehr oder minder nur das System laufen lässt. Diese könnte auch klein bzw. sehr klein ausfallen wenn man Kosten sparen möchte.

Als Nächstes sind mir beim Gehäuse 2 Dinge in den Kopf gekommen. Zuerst sollte ich mich im allgemeinen für RBG entscheiden, wäre dann auch folgendes Gehäuse ohne Weiteres möglich?
be quiet! Pure Base 500DX schwarz ab &euro;'*'97,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und des Weiteren platztechnisch würde das Pure Base 600 auch Sinn ergeben oder ist das die bessere Wahl?

Grüße Tim


----------



## KaterTom (1. Juni 2020)

Den von dir gewählten RAM habe ich selbst verbaut und das 3600 XMP (D.O.C.P.) Profil läuft problemlos mit dem 3800X  auf einem Asus X-570 Board. Das 500DX ist ein gutes Gehäuse mit verbessertem Airflow durch die Mesh Front.


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

die G.Skill Trident Z Neo kannst du auch nehmen, ja.
Der Trend zur Beleuchtung ist ungebrochen und wird sich auch noch fortsetzen, ich für meinen Teil schau lieber auf den Bildschirm wenn der PC läuft !

Die RTX2060 würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, da sie "nur" 6GB VRAM hat, im Gegensatz zur RTX2060 Super.
Eine RTX2070 kann man noch kaufen, sie ist etwas flotter als eine RTX2060 Super, und einen Tick langsamer als eine RX 5700XT *klick*.

Wenn du eine physische Trennung vom Betriebssystem und dem Rest möchtest, kannst du eine kleine SSD wie z.B. die Crucial MX500 oder Crucial P2 kaufen, der Preis/Gigabyte ist aber deutlich höher als bei einer SSD mit mehr Kapazität.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auf einer SSD mit mehr Speicherplatz eine Partition für das Betriebssystem zu erstellen. 

Das Pure Base 500DX kannst du ohne Probleme nutzen; das Pure Base 600 würde ich nur kaufen wenn du den Laufwerksschacht für z.B. ein optisches Laufwerk brauchst/möchtest.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort,

Da PC zusammenbauen und vor allem UEFI und nur leicht weniger BIOS Neuland für mich ist, die Frage wie das mit den Profilen ist. Diese muss man dann dort laden richtig? Sind die Automatisch auf dem Board oder auf dem Speicher oder muss man die manuell vorher auf einen Stick zum Beispiel ziehen? Und CL16 ist das entscheidende Kriterium bei der Wahl wenn ich das richtig sehe?

Grüße Tim


----------



## KaterTom (1. Juni 2020)

Das Profil ist schon da im UEFI. Das wird vom Board aus dem SPD des RAM gelesen. Du musst es aber aktivieren, das passiert nicht automatisch. Nach dem ersten Start wird dein RAM erstmal mit 2133 MHz laufen.


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

wenn du im BIOS/Uefi vom Mainboard bist, gibt es eine Auswahl an XM-Profilen, da nimmst du dann das zum RAM passende. In der Regel gibt es bis zu 3600MHz keine Probleme, darüber hinaus kann es sein das man Werte manuell anpassen muss. 

Nur die Geschwindigkeit vom Arbeitsspeicher reicht nicht, es müssen auch die Latenzen passen um einen Vorteil zu haben. Zum Vergleich hab ich dir mal DDR4-3600, CL16, mit DDR4-3200, CL14 gegenüber gestellt *klick*, da schaust du dir die ns folgender Angaben an:
- CAS Latency CL
- Row-to-Column Delay tRCD
- Row Precharge Time tRP
- Active-to-Precharge Time tRAS

Dies darf man meiner Meinung nach aber nicht überbewerten, in der Praxis bringt schneller Arbeitsspeicher vor allem etwas wenn man im CPU-Limit ist, oder natürlich Benchmarks erstellt. 
Für den "Normalanwender" rate ich immer zu 3200er oder 3600er mit CL16.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Danke Lordac auch für deine schnelle Antwort,

Ich bin mir wie gesagt auch noch nicht abschließend Sicher wie ich zu der ganzen RGB Geschichte stehen soll. Da allerdings einige Teile schon von Haus aus Beleuchtung mit sich bringen, kann man es sich auf jeden Fall durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Das ist natürlich ein Argument, die 6GB VRAM hatte ich zwar auf dem Schirm ist mir dann aber wohl aus dem Sinn geglitten 
Bei der 2070 wäre das verlinkte Modell im speziellen empfehlenswert?

Ich kenne mich hinsichtlich dessen nicht aus, man stolpert immer mal wieder über die Aussage dass es sinnvoll wäre das System möglichst getrennt vom Rest zu halten aber ich kann das nicht beurteilen.
Würdest du dazu raten und wenn ja, eher zur Partition oder zur wirklichen physischen Trennung mit einer weiteren Platte?

Alles klar dann habe ich da praktisch die Freie Wahl.

Ich möchte mich zwischendrin schonmal für jede Hilfe bedanken die mir gegeben wurde. Damit fühle ich mich schon sehr sicher, schlussendlich die richtige Auswahl und Entscheidung zu Treffen die meinen Wünschen/Bedürfnissen entspricht. Das hätte ich ohne eure Hilfe mit Sicherheit nicht hinbekommen - Danke!

Gruß Tim


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Danke für eure Antwort,

KaterTom, das hilft mir weiter, also ist das Profil schon da muss aber aktiviert werden. Danke.

Lordac, das bringt natürlich noch etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel. Ich hatte nur aus euren Antworten/Empfehlungen hier und in Posts Anderer aufgeschnappt dass CL16 wichtig sei, jetzt verstehe ich auch etwas besser warum das so ist. Ich bedanke mich für die Erläuterung.

Ich möchte nur keinen Fehler machen für den man sich dann im Nachhinein ärgert und an den Kopf fasst.

Ist einfach blöde wenn man sich nur so halb oder gar nicht auskennt  
Aber mit eurer Hilfe ist es dann nicht mehr ganz so schlimm

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich kenne zwar keinen Test zur Gigabyte RTX 2070 Windforce 2X 8G, denke aber das sie etwas taugt. Letztlich musst du halt auch nach dem Preis gehen, da sie nicht mehr produziert wird, hängt dieser von der Nachfrage und dem Angebot ab *klick*.

Ob du das Betriebssystem vom Rest trennen willst ist letztlich eine Geldsache, wenn dich die 40-50,- Euro für die zusätzliche SSD nicht stören, dann kauf eine. Im Alltag hast du da nur den Vorteil das du im Falle einer Neuinstallation, den Rest nicht wieder aufspielen musst, dies könnte man mit einer Partition auf einer großen SSD aber auch vermeiden. 

Im Allgemeinen finde ich das aber nicht tragisch, ich zumindest habe nicht extrem viel auf den Festplatten, mich stört eine komplette Neuinstallation also nicht, abgesehen davon das man das ja nicht so oft macht.

Wenn du RGB möchtest ist das völlig in Ordnung, dies muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich spare mir nach Möglichkeit das Geld, weil entgegen vieler Berichte/Meldungen, bringt eine Beleuchtung keinen FPS mehr !

Für Fragen sind wir da, manche Informationen fallen in der "normalen" Beratung hinten runter, weil das sonst den zeitlichen Rahmen sprengt. Wir machen das ja ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen, und tun ansonsten auch natürlich noch andere Dinge !

Dann noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes kannst du deinen Beiträgen nachträglich jederzeit etwas hinzufügen, und so z.B. doppelte Beiträge vermeiden !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Danke dir für die Antwort,

Genau, daher gibt es ja auch schon keine allzu große Auswahl mehr da die Modelle abverkauft werden und keine mehr nachkommen.

Auch schlüssig jap - das werde ich mir wohl noch überlegen dann je nachdem bei welchem Endbetrag ich lande.

Genau grundsätzlich sehe ich das auch so, was nicht nötig ist bzw keinen praktischen Vorteil hat muss nicht sein. Zudem gefallen mir so Leuchttürme im amerikanischen Weihnachtsstyle gar nicht. Etwas dezent hingegen könnte durchaus optisch gefallen. Auch da muss ich wohl entscheiden welche Mehrkosten das mit sich bringt und ob es mir das Wert ist oder nicht.
Da man ja auch mit Transmog oder dergleichen mehr DPS bzw bessere Parses fährt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sich das auf die RGB übertragen lässt xD

Das ist vollkommen klar und auch verständlich, es wird sowieso schon mehr und schneller geholfen als ich mir das erhofft hatte. Und da ich von allem lerne, bin ich auch dankbar darüber.

Okay ich werde es im Kopf behalten und versuchen darauf zu achten.
Besten Dank nochmal

Grüße Tim


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab nun auch mal eine vorläufige Grundausstattung zusammen gestellt zum abgleichen.
Eine Grafikkarte fehlt noch, da ich mich noch nicht final entschieden habe welche es werden soll.

Die Soundkarte muss bei einem anderen Händler erworben werden, die hier empfohlene Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 würde ich da nehmen 
Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 ab &euro;'*'107,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der Bildschirm muss auch auf anderem Wege besorgt werden. Da wird es ebenfalls der empfohlene LG UltraGear 24GL600F-B nach aktuellem Stand.
LG UltraGear 24GL600F-B ab &euro;'*'166,21 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Grundgerüst:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2020)

Servus,

das Seasonic Focus GX 550W wäre günstiger als das Corsair RMx Series RM550x, und denkst du das du das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite brauchst?

Wenn du vor hast später auf eine 12-/16-Kern-CPU zu wechseln, solltest du gleich einen stärkeren CPU-Kühler wie z.B. den Brocken 3 oder Dark Rock Pro 4 kaufen, je nachdem welche CPU es werden soll.

Der Rest sieht gut aus !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (1. Juni 2020)

Danke für dein Feedback,

Ich wollte eigentlich hauptsächlich nicht an der falschen Ecke sparen um mich dann beim Upgrade irgendwann zu ärgern.
Aber eigentlich hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht es wird wohl wenn dann beim nächsten mal die 8 Kern CPU werden und keine 12 oder gar mehr Kerne.
Dann kann ich eigentlich auch das B450 nehmen und mir den Aufpreis sparen sollten es ohnehin in Zukunft maximal 8 Kerne werden oder?
Wäre auch dafür einer der beiden genannten Kühler erforderlich oder soll ich in dem Fall bei dem kleineren bleiben?

Stimmt da ist wohl was schief gelaufen, da hat sich das falshe Netzteil reinverirrt, das werde ich dann mal später am Laptop noch ändern und abspeichern.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2020)

Servus,

wie viel Kerne in Zukunft sinnvoll sind, muss die Zeit zeigen, mit acht ist man meiner Meinung nach aber erst mal gut aufgestellt.

Wenn du z.B. Ende 2021 auf eine solche CPU wechseln möchtest, würde ich gleich den Brocken 3 nehmen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für das Feeback,

dann werde ich wohl sicherheitshalber den Brocken 3 nehmen. Das ist auch preislich kein allzu großer Unterschied. Da fällt mir gerade auch ein, Wärmeleitpaste is vermutlich irgendwo dabei (Kühler oder Prozessor nehme ich an) oder muss man die zusätzlich kaufen bzw. sollte man zusätzlich eine (bessere) kaufen?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2020)

die WLP ist beim Kühler dabei. Extra kaufen lohnt nicht.


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

in der Regel liegt einem extra gekauften CPU-Kühler ein Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste bei, welche ausreichend ist.

Wenn du magst, kannst du aber auch eine Spritze Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition dazu nehmen, zwingend nötig ist das aber nicht.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Aufklärung,

dachte mir zwar schon dass sowas essentielles bei einer der beiden Komponenten dabei sein muss, aber man weiß ja nie.
Wenn es da qualitativ keinen Unterschied macht dann spar ich mir das. Nur wieder ne Plastiktube die dann aufbewahrt werden will - denn man braucht ja vermutlich nur einen Bruchteil davon?

Jetzt sollte das Grundgerüst besser passen
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

von der Wärmeleitpaste braucht man nicht viel, richtig.

Ich finde deine Zusammenstellung sehr gut !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (2. Juni 2020)

Danke,

ist ja prinzipiell mehr deine/eure als meine 
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden soweit. Ich habe in den kommenden Tagen ohnehin nicht allzuviel Zeit, da passt es ganz gut dass ich mir noch über ein paar Komponenten Gedanken machen muss.
Mir ist auch eingefallen, dass ich ab und an in Online-Shops B-Waren Komponenten gesehen habe, welche stark reduziert sind und angeblich nur optische Makel wie kleinere Kratzer auf der Plastikverkleidung oder dergleichen haben. Hat jemand mit sowas Erfahrung?

Grüße Tim


----------



## TienKwan (3. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag,

nun bin ich doch noch einmal am hadern nachdem ich in einigen Topics Anderer gestöbert habe und erwäge auf das be quiet! Pure Base 500DX schwarz ab &euro;'*'97,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Gehäuse zu wechseln.

Bevor ich mir damit allerdings einige Probleme oder Komplikationen einhandeln würde, wollte ich ein paar kleine Dinge erfragen.
Zunächst sollen diesem Gehäuse 3 statt 2 Lüfter beiliegen. Würde ich dann trotzdem einen zusätzlichen bestellen oder entfällt dieser dann.
Des Weiteren müsste die Front bzw die RGB Beleuchtung an das Mainboard anschließbar sein, 5V Anschluss soll dafür notwendig sein - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das würde dann mit dem von mir Gewählten nicht funktionieren oder?
Ich hab es auch mit den beiden nächst teureren Boards von MSI verglichen,  ich hoffe ich entnehme die Daten richtig, dann scheinen auch diese nicht den richtigen Anschluss zu haben.

Vergleich:
Produktvergleich MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, MSI B450-A Pro Max, MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus für Rückmeldung und wünsche einen angenehmen Abend.
Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (3. Juni 2020)

Servus,

in Sachen Beleuchtung kenne ich mich auch nur bedingt aus, denke aber das man für das Pure Base 500DX z.B. das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC braucht, wenn man man die volle Funktion der LEDs, und nicht nur die voreingestellten nutzen möchte.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (3. Juni 2020)

Danke schonmal,

Jap stimmt da steht zumindest noch ein 5V Anschluss drin und einen Solchen brauchts nach meiner Recherche.
Header Beleuchtung 2x 4-Pin RGB (+12V/&#8203;G/&#8203;R/&#8203;B, max. 3A), 1x 3-Pin ARGB (+5V/&#8203;DATA/&#8203;GND, max. 3A), 1x 2-Pin MSI LED, 1x 3-Pin Corsair RGB (+5V/&#8203;DATA/&#8203;GND)

Das ist natürlich dann aber wieder ein deutlicher Aufpreis.

Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro ab &euro;' '114,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  sollte glaub ich auch einen haben, wäre das denn auch empfehlenswert oder ist das kein Board das man wählen sollte.


Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (3. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

ich empfehle ungern andere B450-Boards, weil bei den MSI mit dem Zusatz "Max", sicher ein soweit aktuelles BIOS drauf ist damit eine Ryzen 3xxx-CPU erkannt wird, bzw. läuft. 

Wie das mit dem 2x 3-Pin ARGB Combo-Anschluss (*5V-12V*/&#8203;DATA/&#8203;GND, max. 2A) beim Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (3. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Erläuterung,

das ist natürlich verständlich und macht das Ganze unkompliziert. Wie verhält es sich bei den X570ern von MSI, da gibt es einen derartigen Zusatz nicht. Diese erfordern dann wieder ein BIOS-Update?
Schon teilweise sehr verwirrend, wenn man sich nicht auskennt 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Grüße Tim


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2020)

Nein. X570 Boards kamen mit Ryzen 3000 aufn Markt. Jedes X570 Boards unterstützt die CPUs also ab Werk.


----------



## TienKwan (4. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Aufklärung,

das bringt natürlich Licht ins Dunkel 
Dann könnte man da auf jedenfalls beruhigt zugreifen, im Fall der Fälle.
Besten Dank nochmal und eine gute Nacht

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lordac (4. Juni 2020)

Servus Tim,

die X570-Boards von MSI im "günstigen" Preisbereich sind leider nicht so gut, wenn du ein X570 möchtest, würde ich z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus Elite kaufen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## TienKwan (4. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort,

okay dann weiß ich bescheid. Das hatte ich natürlich nicht auf dem Schirm, dass man die nicht nehmen sollte. Werde ich aber natürlich berücksichtigen dann.

Grüße Tim


----------

